# Update on rambo been a while



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hey just checking in with you guys been really busy






but rambo just hit 5months and is doing great love seeing everyone else's beautiful dogs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey neph01! Thanks for checking in and for the pic of Rambo. He is a big boy at 5 months and looks like he ain't missing any meals, LOL.

Joe


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

jttar said:


> Hey neph01! Thanks for checking in and for the pic of Rambo. He is a big boy at 5 months and looks like he ain't missing any meals, LOL.
> 
> Joe


Lol far from missing a meal but I got a quick question he eats twice a day but lately still seems to be hungry... should I give lil extra? I take him for daily walks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I wouldn't. He looks a little heavy in that recent pic though he is a big boy for sure all the way around. You can always judge on how much to feed based on their weight. I just recently moved and though my dynamic duo are getting the same amount of food now as they used to, they are eating it all and always seem hungry as well. Both are a little over a year old and I can see them starting to put some weight on. They are not close to heavy but I'll be cutting back _slightly_ on their food to keep their weight in check. But they act like they're starving all the time! 

Thanks for the update and pic - keep em coming!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

neph01, 

I have one that acts like she is starving all the time too, and she gets 3 cups a day. I give her vegetables/fruit in between meals. She loves carrots, apples, pears, celery ......

Joe


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> I wouldn't. He looks a little heavy in that recent pic though he is a big boy for sure all the way around. You can always judge on how much to feed based on their weight. I just recently moved and though my dynamic duo are getting the same amount of food now as they used to, they are eating it all and always seem hungry as well. Both are a little over a year old and I can see them starting to put some weight on. They are not close to heavy but I'll be cutting back _slightly_ on their food to keep their weight in check. But they act like they're starving all the time!
> 
> Thanks for the update and pic - keep em coming!


Ok cool I thought I was trippin cause out of all the puppies/dogs I've owned he's the one giving this problem lol the vet says he's very happy/healthy and is all muscle but sometimes I think they wanna butter me up lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

jttar said:


> neph01,
> 
> I have one that acts like she is starving all the time too, and she gets 3 cups a day. I give her vegetables/fruit in between meals. She loves carrots, apples, pears, celery ......
> 
> Joe


Great idea thanks fam yeah bro I've noticed his appetite has gotten bigger ever since we've been able to take him on daily walks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

The dynamic duo love apples too! Nala loves bananas and Kaos loves pineapples. We haven't done veggies yet but that's on the agenda.


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ciaramama said:


> The dynamic duo love apples too! Nala loves bananas and Kaos loves pineapples. We haven't done veggies yet but that's on the agenda.


Yeah rambo loves apples do you slice it or how do you give it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

If it's both of them I cut them into chunks and feed them. My ole girl Ciara (I miss her so much) ate them like a human. I would just hold the whole apple and she would take bites lol. Now that it's just me and the dynamic duo, I hand feed them taking turns any fruit that they get.


----------



## neph01 (Aug 11, 2017)

Same lol that’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I usually take a bite off my apple and give it to them a chunk. Just remember no apple seeds. 


Joe


----------

